# Für Webserver einen EMailscanner



## NicoKronemeier (11. September 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne, das bereits auf meinem root Webserver die EMails auf Viren überprüft werden. Wenn möglich mit clamav.
Bei den Server handelt es sich um einen SuSE 9.0 Server.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was ich einstellen muß?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. September 2004)

Hängt davon ab, welchen MTA du einsetzt? Ist Confixx ebenfalls im Spiel? Wie werden die Emailkonten gespeichert? System-Accounts oder virtuell? usw. usw.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. September 2004)

Arne hat wie (fast) immer Recht 

Das Scannen der E-Mails ist leider nicht ganz so einfach und es gibt mehrere Ansätze.

Wie Du auf der Clamav Homepage sehen kannst, gibt es viele sog. »Mail-Scanner«. Einige Lösungen basieren auf perl, andere auf Dienstprogrammen (daemons). Wie auch immer, je nach Mailserver musst Du in das System eingreifen. Da Du Suse 9 als Webserver verwendest, vermute ich mal ganz frech das Du nicht so viel Ahnung davon hast - und den vorinstallierten Webserver Deines Hosters verwendest ;-).

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du Systemdateien verändern müssen (wenn Du Confixx & Co. verwendest, kann das unter umständen seeeehr böse enden) und einiges muss evtl. selbst kompiliert werden.

Ich empfehle Dir, die Frage im Suse-Forum zu stellen. Am besten wäre jedoch für einen Aufpreis beim Hoster einen vernünftigen Virenscanner für die Mails einbinden zu lassen. Clamavs Erkennungsrate ist leider (noch) unter aller Sau und vieles geht da noch durch.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Arne hat wie (fast) immer Recht *


s/fast// 



> Clamavs Erkennungsrate ist leider (noch) unter aller Sau und vieles geht da noch durch.


Das Problem ist einfach, dass kommerzielle Mail-Filter exorbitant teuer sind ...


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Das Problem ist einfach, dass kommerzielle Mail-Filter exorbitant teuer sind ...  *



Wieso denn? Ich dachte eigentlich, das sich jeder sowas leisten kann. 500 Euro für 1-10 User, 1000 Euro für 11 - 20 User 50.000 für unbegrenzte Userzahl - HEY, das is doch BILLIG!


----------

